# New member



## Vagabond357 (Sep 28, 2016)

greetings hope all is well and everyone is in good health I was raised in 1993 in bardstown Ky Euclid lodge #13 military lodge I am a member of prince hall 300 military holding lodge OK jurisdiction. I found the web thru the fb page and all the great videos that are posted


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome to the site and thank you for the donation!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 28, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. I am in Louisville.


----------



## Vagabond357 (Sep 28, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. I am in Louisville.


I was stationed at ft knoxs I loved the ville man best chicken is at INDIES on broadway lol I herd Ky has recognized the PHA lodge is that true?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 28, 2016)

Vagabond357 said:


> I was stationed at ft knoxs I loved the ville man best chicken is at INDIES on broadway lol I herd Ky has recognized the PHA lodge is that true?


Yes, that's true. However, at this point we don't have visitation privileges between us as of yet. Hopefully this will change in the near future.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum brother !


----------



## Vagabond357 (Sep 29, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yes, that's true. However, at this point we don't have visitation privileges between us as of yet. Hopefully this will change in the near future.


Well either way it's a big step for Ky I was in Oklahoma at grand lodge session when the sitting grandmaster and past grandmaster for the mainstream came to our meeting and I witnessed history of both PHA grandmaster and the mainstream sign the recognition


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 29, 2016)

Vagabond357 said:


> Well either way it's a big step for Ky I was in Oklahoma at grand lodge session when the sitting grandmaster and past grandmaster for the mainstream came to our meeting and I witnessed history of both PHA grandmaster and the mainstream sign the recognition


Yes, it is a very positive step. I'm looking forward to the day that I can visit a PHA lodge!


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 1, 2016)

Greetings and welcome. I met some PHA Masons from OK when I was in Talil, Iraq...a great bunch of Brothers.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 2, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Richard Edward Rooney (Oct 18, 2016)

Howdy!


----------

